
Pregel - distributed graph processing | DDI - mblakele
http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/pregel/
======
seagaia
This is pretty cool - are there any in-development frameworks for Pregel, sort
of like how Hadoop was with MapReduce?

~~~
lynx
We're working on Signal/Collect (<http://code.google.com/p/signal-collect/>),
a parallel graph processing framework with a set of features that is similar
to Pregel.

Other projects that are closely related to Pregel: Menthor
(<http://lcavwww.epfl.ch/~hmiller/menthor/>) and Phoebus
(<https://github.com/bhatti/phoebus>)

Other potentially interesting frameworks in the area of parallel graph
processing: GraphLab (<http://www.graphlab.ml.cmu.edu/>), HipG
(<http://www.few.vu.nl/~e.krepska/HipG/>), Apache HAMA
(<http://incubator.apache.org/hama/>) and Parallel BGL
(<http://osl.iu.edu/research/pbgl/>)

------
marshray
Cool. Do you have to work at Google to use it?

~~~
michael_nielsen
I haven't heard of any publicly available implementations of Pregel, per se.

The Pregel paper does describe some other related and publicly available
frameworks for graph algorithms, but I haven't played with any of those
frameworks. Details are in the second last section of the paper: <http://www-
bd.lip6.fr/ens/grbd2011/extra/SIGMOD10_pregel.pdf>

